# Bulldozer



## Pandora (Apr 10, 2014)

Bulldozer makes a path

rolling over words
shuffling 
twisting 
tossing aside 

eyes closed to intended meaning
making circles of confusion

flattening precious bumps
that hold learning and insight

while the deafening machine noise 
drowns out knowledge and understanding

from the sharing hearts 
left bleeding 

Bulldozer moves forward 
only to repeat again

and again

crushing moments of a lifetime


----------



## aj47 (Apr 10, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Bulldozer makes a path
> 
> rolling over words
> shuffling
> ...




I think some objects for these verbs might be nice.  I like "rolling over words" and think a parallel structure might enhance.



> eyes closed to intended meaning
> making circles of confusion



Do bulldozers have eyes?  I think I like the idea--the confusion is good here.  Perhaps a simple "ignoring" of the meaning or maybe something stronger like "disregarding" or the like.  



> flattening precious bumps
> that hold learning and insight



I see the crushing of Braille here.  That may be my background emerging.  Maybe "fragile constructions of learning..."



> while the deafening machine noise
> drowns out knowledge and understanding



Like the machine noise but I think it needs to drown something more palpable or sensate.  Or something less cerebral.  



> from the sharing hearts
> left bleeding



Don't change this. 



> Bulldozer moves forward
> only to repeat again



I have a perspective issue with this.  If it's moving one direction ("forward") then how does it repeat?  Perhaps say "onward" or some other more ambiguous impellment. 



> and again
> 
> crushing moments of a lifetime



The last line is stellar!   

I think the tweaks I suggest will empower your 'dozer to more destructiveness.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 11, 2014)

Iread the bulldozer as insensitivity, or an insensitive unemotional person bulldozing through life. I don't know if that was the intention but it works well for me! I really enjoyed this on many levels, but mostly because it describes a family member of mine perfectly! Many thanks, I hope you don't mind but I copied this and sent it to my brother  who immediately recognized who I thought it was about. I love poetry like this, it has import to every reader, well done.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 12, 2014)

It all came together at the end in a smooth and effective way. 

Great job.


----------



## Rivahads (Apr 12, 2014)

Good read!!!


----------



## VICE (Apr 13, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Bulldozer makes a path
> 
> rolling over words
> shuffling
> ...




I interpret "the Bulldozer" as static agents in history that are anti progress.
How ironic, that one can always move forward and yet still remain on the spot.
Great work, the personification is simply perfect.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

Ethan said:


> Iread the bulldozer as insensitivity, or an insensitive unemotional person bulldozing through life. I don't know if that was the intention but it works well for me! I really enjoyed this on many levels, but mostly because it describes a family member of mine perfectly! Many thanks, I hope you don't mind but I copied this and sent it to my brother  who immediately recognized who I thought it was about. I love poetry like this, it has import to every reader, well done.


That is a high honor to share my poem, thanks Ethan. Yes, you are spot on with the inspiration for _Bulldozer_. Makes me happy you could relate and enjoyed!


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

VICE said:


> I interpret "the Bulldozer" as static agents in history that are anti progress.
> How ironic, that one can always move forward and yet still remain on the spot.
> Great work, the personification is simply perfect.


Very cool interpretation VICE, I feel it. That would be the bigger picture, thank you for the new thought! I very much appreciate the read
and your kind words.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

danielstj said:


> It all came together at the end in a smooth and effective way.
> 
> Great job.


thank you danielstj!


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

Rivahads said:


> Good read!!!



:hi: thanks Rivahads, appreciate it!


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

astroannie said:


> I think some objects for these verbs might be nice.  I like "rolling over words" and think a parallel structure might enhance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input astroannie and for reading, greatly appreciate that! This fits Bulldozer, the person written for, very well, you have no idea.
So I wouldn't want to, couldn't possibly change a word, it's how I feel.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

I was imagining the movements. The lawnmower circles while gathering or follows the perimeter( and subsequent shrinking perimeters); the dozer pushes, levels in a linear, or a series of parallel linear actions, forward and back. I guess what I am trying to say is that I struggled to fully grasp "*circles of confusion*". I wanted to give that some physical image.  jat.  The crushing and destruction, while oblivious and unfeeling (as the machine is so)... _works_ (sorry, loss for something better) Nicely done.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I was imagining the movements. The lawnmower circles while gathering or follows the perimeter( and subsequent shrinking perimeters); the dozer pushes, levels in a linear, or a series of parallel linear actions, forward and back. I guess what I am trying to say is that I struggled to fully grasp "*circles of confusion*". I wanted to give that some physical image.  jat.  The crushing and destruction, while oblivious and unfeeling (as the machine is so)... _works_ (sorry, loss for something better) Nicely done.


Thanks Kevin, nice you spent time and thought on my poem, I appreciate that much. 

This was also inspired by my father an inventor of heavy machinery. I was researching some of his history while tracing my ancestry 
and the bulldozer image was there with me in my head when reading, listening to the person this was written for.

At this point in the poem I wanted to bring in human emotion and reaction. The confusion goes with the previous line. 
When someone refuses or is unable to connect it causes a loss of direction for both involved and confusion is the aftermath. 
That was what I was feeling, caught up in the circles of confusion.

It was odd, this poem felt like a gift from my Dad, it settled me, brought peace of mind after the crushing Bulldozer.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Apr 19, 2014)

I think this is a great poem.
The title is fantastic.
I have to deal with a complaint from a "bulldozer" at the moment. I am frightened. I couldn't sleep for a whole night. What is worse, the "bulldozer" was able to get a lot of support. She talked about having been hurt. I don't think a direct hit from a canon ball would hurt her. I think she is feigning it. I think I can prove that she is feigning. Thank you for listening to my rant. 
I hope you don't have to suffer from the abuse of a "bulldozer".


----------



## Pandora (Apr 20, 2014)

Misty Mirrors said:


> I think this is a great poem.
> The title is fantastic.
> I have to deal with a complaint from a "bulldozer" at the moment. I am frightened. I couldn't sleep for a whole night. What is worse, the "bulldozer" was able to get a lot of support. She talked about having been hurt. I don't think a direct hit from a canon ball would hurt her. I think she is feigning it. I think I can prove that she is feigning. Thank you for listening to my rant.
> I hope you don't have to suffer from the abuse of a "bulldozer".


Oh Misty Mirrors sorry you are experiencing this now, I feel for you. 

Bulldozers often don't see themselves as such, do any of us see ourselves clearly?  so she might truly see herself the victim and is striking back.
Support or otherwise, others see her as she is. I pray justice will prevail for you, hate to think you have any worries, happy thoughts before bed.

A good rule, don't spare the honey when a bulldozer runs you over, a sweet sticky mess works best.  :love_heart:


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Apr 20, 2014)

"  ...      so she might truly see herself the victim and is striking back."

This is great. Thank you.


----------



## escorial (Apr 22, 2014)

always very hard i think to use mechanical,machines to express emotions for me but you have crossed over well..liked


----------

